# HEY ASHEVILLE



## maus (Sep 9, 2007)

whats goin on? i will be there later this week (hopefully). ive only been there a little bit before so im down to make some friends and find some new spots!


----------



## iamcrkt (Sep 10, 2007)

if I was in town i'd show you around but I am in kansas working right now.

usually every thursday movie showing at my house with a projector in the front lawn (chestnut st just ask someone) at dusk.


----------



## maus (Sep 16, 2007)

yo. i am here.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 16, 2007)

i'll be in asheville on tuesday for the SUBHUMANS show. keep an eye out for a guy with a red beard and a FWT hat, if you go.


----------



## beautyofsilence (Sep 25, 2007)

Go to Rosetta's Kitchen if you want delicious vegan/vegetarian kick downs around closing each night.


----------



## terraflora (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be there Sunday I think.
I haven't been there before, but people talk about it like it's a fine place.


----------



## snor (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be there sunday as well, for a week or so, i was wondering if anyone is looking for a partner to hop or hitch south (or anywhere) with?


----------



## snor (Oct 16, 2007)

umm... still here if anyone wants to meet up. we are mainly just kickin it around the center of town and camping in the woods.

and rossettas kitchin is the shit


----------

